# PMD56 - 2951 Review



## BabyJoe

I've wanted this one for a while!

There are already a couple of quite complete reviews, but here is my impression after almost 2 weeks:

What made me want this one:
- (relatively) simple dial. I'd like it even more without "Eco-Drive", "Radio-controlled", WR20 bar or titanium and the promaster logo (which also looks like a military pheon / broadarrow)
- Lumed numbers. Presence of 5 minute numbers & minute markers
- Hardened titanium ("duratect")
- Sapphire crystal
- Day & date. They change in a quick way on midnight.
- Perpetual calendar
- Eco-drive light powered quartz
- "Perfex" technology: hands hit the markers perfectly. (Great, because on my Citizen BN0100 "Excalibur" the second hand is far off).
- Radio time sync (albeit only Japanese JJY frequencies)
- Quick timezone changes (only full hour jumps), provided you have a toothpick or similar to push the little button with.

Overall a great watch!

Without radio sync it has normal quartz accuracy of ca +0.3 seconds per day.

I've been able to sync it with my computer with this site: Fukushima: online JJY time signal emulator Fukushima: online JJY time signal emulator.
Perhaps in future I'll build a Raspberry Pi sync stand, like this one: https://hackaday.com/2018/09/10/no-...trolled-watch-just-make-your-own-transmitter/

The lume is easily readable during the night and morning.

*Flaws & nitpickings:*
There are no half links on the bracelet, nor different holes on the clasp. It's either too tight or too lose for me.
There is a 3-step extension thing on the clasp. It gives roughly the difference between one link. The ideal for me would be to remove one link and have it in the middle step, but that kinds of defeats the purpose of having that thing for quick adjustments. I'd rather have a half link or at least a normal clasp with multiple adjustment holes.

The day and date wheel do not have the exact same color background. 
They don't align horizontally perfectly. The date shows up a hair above the day. I also have the impression that the disks are not on the same plane, that one is slightly more elevated than the other, but I'm not entirely certain.
The font used on the date wheel has a different look and kerning than the one on the day wheel (come on watch manufacturers, is this really so difficult?)

The lume is applied in a thick way, but there is a very minor 'orange peel' effect on the big marker. It's very slight, you only notice it from close-by with strong lighting and from certain angles.

Overall the only thing that bothers me is the difficulty in adjusting the bracelet, the other flaws don't detract from the enjoyment.

Date slightly higher than day (I put red lines to help indicate, but it's quite obvious on the wrist).



http://imgur.com/qgkwU9L











Different color background, different font & kerning & still slightly higher


http://imgur.com/fYfFelw











Slight 'orange peel' effect.


http://imgur.com/bHppXC5











Lume (didn't charge it up, this is after an entire night in a dark room)


http://imgur.com/zsIzUdV











General pics


http://imgur.com/XkjYR2E













http://imgur.com/JowM2la













http://imgur.com/JpxLpkV













http://imgur.com/hHFFIUa


----------



## Slm643

Is this the one with the monobloc case ie. Only access through the dial? Oh nice watch by the way too! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe

I have no clue. There seems to be a case cover on the back, but there are no holes or places to put a case opening tool...

edit:
Looked it up, this one is a screwdown back.
The one you were thinking about is the Promaster Tough Ray Mears (which does look similar).


----------



## norsairius

Thanks for the review and pics! This watch recently popped up on my radar and I’ve been interested in it. 

I’m debating between getting the green dial or the black dial right now but after seeing your pics and considering that I have so many other black-dialed watches, the green dial could be a nice change of pace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

BabyJoe said:


> I have no clue. There seems to be a case cover on the back, but there are no holes or places to put a case opening tool...
> 
> edit:
> Looked it up, this one is a screwdown back.
> The one you were thinking about is the Promaster Tough Ray Mears (which does look similar).


Thanks! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe

norsairius said:


> Thanks for the review and pics! This watch recently popped up on my radar and I've been interested in it.
> 
> I'm debating between getting the green dial or the black dial right now but after seeing your pics and considering that I have so many other black-dialed watches, the green dial could be a nice change of pace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the time it doesn't really look green, or at least it's so dark that it gives more of a black vibe.
I also thought about the fully black dial one, but I didn't like the black bezel ring. I'm very happy with this color.

I don't understand the design reason to make the ring black. They have this great titanium case and then they seem to try to go for some Braun Bauhaus design cues...
added pic 








http://0817218taki110.up.n.seesaa.net/0817218taki110/image/pmd56-2952_8.jpg


----------



## norsairius

BabyJoe said:


> Most of the time it doesn't really look green, or at least it's so dark that it gives more of a black vibe.
> I also thought about the fully black dial one, but I didn't like the black bezel ring. I'm very happy with this color.
> 
> I don't understand the design reason to make the ring black. They have this great titanium case and then they seem to try to go for some Braun Bauhaus design cues...
> added pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://0817218taki110.up.n.seesaa.net/0817218taki110/image/pmd56-2952_8.jpg


That's a good point about the bezel ring on the black dial version. I forgot about that as it's been a while since I looked at that version and it actually makes it less appealing for me too. Green dial it is then (if I decide to buy this watch)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

I really wanted to love this watch but it ended up being a catch and release for me. It wore a little too small for me and I couldn't get over the red Sunday and green dial. I would always feel like I was wearing a Christmas watch on Sundays. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz

Read the manual, you may be able to adjust the day and date wheel.

I have it's predecessor, the pmt56 and an older pmd56.
I think it can be adjusted in extremely small margins.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe

I read it. The alignment function is to properly align things which got a shock. Align the hands if they're pointing to the wrong minute, or the day date if they're on the wrong day. You can't micro-adjust.


----------



## Ziptie

I'm surprised you don't like the clasp micro-adjust! I really enjoy being able to easily make small adjustments throughout the day. I wish my new BN0201 had that feature.


----------



## BabyJoe

It's not like on the dive watches, like on the Citizen Excalibur. It's only 3 steps.
When I take a link out of the bracelet and put it on maximum extension, the bracelet is too tight. When I put an extra link in and put it on minimum then the bracelet is too loose. (The difference between these 2 states is ca 4mm. Ergo, I need 2mm in circumference adjustment somehow).
I'm used to having bracelets fitting perfectly, so I don't understand what is so great about this clasp. For me it's rather useless.


----------



## Ziptie

Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## alitaher2009

nice dial.
looks good


----------



## BabyJoe

Annoying negative point:

Changing time zones takes TOO LONG! I set it from CET to Tokyo (8 hours difference), and it has to spin all the hands through all the hours difference. 
It took exactly 6 minutes to spin 8 hours.... Unacceptable!
I'm sure this is a gimmick and they could do it immediately. I'm not certain, but I thought that when you do the radio sync the time change happens instantly.

On a normal watch it takes about 30 seconds to change 8 hours. Even on a G-shock with the timezone codes it takes 1 minute.

edit: Does someone know if it's the same for the Casio Oceanus, or does that one change the time instantly?


----------



## saridis

that is something that cant be fixed and its due to the fact that all the hands are powered by only one motor and not separately.


----------



## allanzzz

BabyJoe said:


> Annoying negative point:
> 
> Changing time zones takes TOO LONG! I set it from CET to Tokyo (8 hours difference), and it has to spin all the hands through all the hours difference.
> It took exactly 6 minutes to spin 8 hours.... Unacceptable!
> I'm sure this is a gimmick and they could do it immediately. I'm not certain, but I thought that when you do the radio sync the time change happens instantly.
> 
> On a normal watch it takes about 30 seconds to change 8 hours. Even on a G-shock with the timezone codes it takes 1 minute.
> 
> edit: Does someone know if it's the same for the Casio Oceanus, or does that one change the time instantly?


I had the oceanus, it will probably take 10 seconds to change from any timezone to any timezone.
The hour hand move independently. But the blue tinge on the glass made me sold it.


----------



## Ziptie

Definitely a frustration. For a similar aesthetic with an independent hour hand look for the older PMD56-2863 and related models with the H414 movement. (Here's an example: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-c...rpetual-calendar-4893761.html#/topics/4893761)

There are a bunch of other modern movements with the independent hour hand as well.

When I'm traveling I tend to dial up the new time zone and then do something else for 5 min. ;-)


----------



## Ziptie

Oh, and the Citizen equivalent of the Oceanus family is the CB1070 and related models with H149 and similar movements. On those models Citizen calls the independent hour hand “direct flight.”


----------



## mkildare

First post - so hello to all!

I have around 30 Citizen Eco-Drives, and I have to say that my PMD56-2951 and 2952 watches the ones I would keep without question if I was only allowed 2! Yes, the hands spin forever when changing time zones, and adjustments don't follow the logic of most Citizen movements - but I am not a regular world traveller, and I actually think it's kind of quirky. I too had the same reservations about the black bezel on the 52, but because I own both watches, I've grown to appreciate the contrast in appearance to the green dial 51.

Although the manual is a bit vague, I can confirm that you CAN micro-adjust both the day and date positions. I have got both of mine virtually spot on. The second hand hits all the markers perfectly (which is just as well, as it CANT be micro adjusted), and they are very well made. The only issue I have is that the 6 and 9 batons don't always line up perfectly with the chapter ring.

Hope this helps


----------



## BabyJoe

mkildare said:


> First post - so hello to all!
> 
> Although the manual is a bit vague, I can confirm that you CAN micro-adjust both the day and date positions. I have got both of mine virtually spot on. The second hand hits all the markers perfectly (which is just as well, as it CANT be micro adjusted), and they are very well made. The only issue I have is that the 6 and 9 batons don't always line up perfectly with the chapter ring.
> 
> Hope this helps


Might I ask you to help explain how to adjust the wheels then, because it's not clear to me from the manual how to do it.


----------



## mkildare

OK - I'll try!

So let' say that you are in the '10 - Manually Correcting the Reference Position mode', and you have set the date to 1 and are STILL IN THE DATE SET MODE. If you now slowly turn the crown backwards or forwards, one click at a time it will look like nothing is happening, but if you keep turning and turning, you will see that the date actually IS moving, but in extremely small (almost invisible) increments. From memory, it would take around 10 crown clicks to realise that there has actually been any movement at all! You can then do the same with the day.

Just be careful, because adjusting the day and date alignment on this watch is an absolute tweaker's paradise, and can be addictive! Also remember that if it perfect on 'SUN 1', that doesn't mean that it will be absolutely perfect on, say, WED 22 due to possible manufacturing tolerances in the wheel mech.


----------



## Hacknwind

Very cool. Where can I find an English version H100 movement .pdf? Thanks!


----------



## vwtech

Great review. These have been on my radar for some time now, but just can't bring myself to trying one out for some reason.


----------



## mkildare

Just go for it - you know you want to! They are accurate to around 1-2 seconds a month. I have the 'Clock Wave' app on my iPhone, and 'sync' them 3-4 times a year. I place both of them by the speaker and update them both at the same time.


----------



## Ziptie

vwtech said:


> Great review. These have been on my radar for some time now, but just can't bring myself to trying one out for some reason.


They're so good. So solid and understated. The ultimate tool watch.


----------



## Ziptie

Hacknwind said:


> Very cool. Where can I find an English version H100 movement .pdf? Thanks!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/english-manual-pmd56-2952-a-659224.html#/topics/659224


----------



## Hacknwind

Ziptie said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/english-manual-pmd56-2952-a-659224.html#/topics/659224


THANKS! Much appreciated. Damn, I have to many Citizen tough, divers and PMD56 Green Dial, and I still want that black version too..... o|


----------



## Ziptie

Hacknwind said:


> THANKS! Much appreciated. Damn, I have to many Citizen tough, divers and PMD56 Green Dial, and I still want that black version too..... o|


I got my black one on buyee.jp. It's dinged up and I wear it on a trimmed Zulu or black rubber dive strap. It's a killer beater.


----------



## Hacknwind

Ziptie said:


> I got my black one on buyee.jp. It's dinged up and I wear it on a trimmed Zulu or black rubber dive strap. It's a killer beater.


Similarly, I picked up mine on Zenmarket.jp. My previous owner put a scratch in the bezel right at 7 o'clock and sold it, rest of the watch is clean, in fact it's April '18 production date, so nearly new. That scratch must have really pissed him off! I've learned to live with it and enjoy a great discount. Dive strap looks good! Wouldn't have thought of that. I love the super readable day/date. I'm going to start looking for the black bezel soon. Also like the contrasting yellow second hand. The scratch is just deep enough to feel with a fingernail and so I'm thinking just deep enough that if I worked it out, I'd ruin the surface treatment. Not sure if Citizen sells bezels for these, have you checked for your black bezel version? I've noticed that formerly independent parts suppliers can no longer get Citizen parts, such as CousinsUK. I think Seiko has terminated independent parts resellers too. :roll:


----------



## Ziptie

Hacknwind said:


> have you checked for your black bezel version?


Haven't looked, I'm ok with beausage on this watch.


----------



## johneh

I recently had this one up for sale but then realized that I can't part with it. It's so much watch for the price!









Sent from my Motorola RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## chapinville

If not using a radio signal in the US to set the time, do you have to set the date monthly to get the date correct?


----------



## dgaddis

chapinville said:


> If not using a radio signal in the US to set the time, do you have to set the date monthly to get the date correct?


Nope, it's a perpetual calendar that works just fine w/o the radio signal.

FYI, there's an app called Clock Wave for iOS, it'll simulate the Japanese signal, BUT to make it set your watch to the correct time zone you need to set the app's time zone (not your phone, just the app) to the UTC+09 time zone, which is the Japanese time zone. Once you know that, the app works great!!

EDIT to add, here's a(nother) pic of the ...52 version on a strap.










(the specks in the crystal are reflections off the ceiling, not imperfections in the crystal)

ONE LAST EDIT :: regarding the clasp - I get what you're saying, I wish it had at least one more adjustment, so there was some overlap. My wrist apparently changes size a good bit, and my 'most of the time perfect' sizing is either with the clasp wide open, or one link added and the clasp as tight as it goes. Which means I'm sorta in between sizes. With the wide open is usually perfect set up, if I spend some time out in the heat and my wrist swells, it's too tight. But with the one link added, if my wrist shrinks, now the bracelet is a bit too loose. A half link + this clasp, or some additional adjustment in the clasp would be perfect.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new review of the PMD56-2952.


----------



## Muramasa57

Picked this up at a mall in Kanagawa during my New Year's Japan trip. Really liking the simple readability, smallish size, and lightweight. Above all the kanji day is what really sold it for me.


----------



## mvkn

Can anyone comment on durability of the titanium? I know this can show marks a lot more easily than SS. Looks like they knew this and put some coating on it. Thanks!


----------



## Ziptie

mvkn said:


> Can anyone comment on durability of the titanium? I know this can show marks a lot more easily than SS. Looks like they knew this and put some coating on it. Thanks!


It's not a coating, it's a surface treatment which penetrates into the titanium. Citizen has the best in the business, hands down. There are several versions, all referred to as super titanium or Duratect. This one happens to be Duratect IP, Which is not the hardest version of titanium Citizen makes, but is still considerably harder than stainless or the treatments offered by other watchmakers.

For far more detail than you could ever want about Citizen's titanium treatments, see this thread:

The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium / Ti + IP / Duratect / MRK / DLC
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...e Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ziptie said:


> It's not a coating, it's a surface treatment which penetrates into the titanium. Citizen has the best in the business, hands down. There are several versions, all referred to as super titanium or Duratect. This one happens to be Duratect IP, Which is not the hardest version of titanium Citizen makes, but is still considerably harder than stainless or the treatments offered by other watchmakers.
> 
> For far more detail than you could ever want about Citizen's titanium treatments, see this thread:
> 
> The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium / Ti + IP / Duratect / MRK / DLC
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...e Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium...


Haha sorry Ziptie I'm gonna have to correct you there. The PMD56-2951 is one of the few JDM Promasters that is Duratect TIC, so it is ion-plating, which is both a surface treatment and a coating. Only Duratect MRK penetrates the surface. The PMD56-2951 has a Duratect DLC bezel, which is also a coating, but in Citizen's case it's not ion-plating haha. The linked thread has all the details.

Either way Duratect TIC is more scratch resistant than regular stainless steel.


----------



## aafanatic

@chapinville Welcome to the forum


----------



## mvkn

thanks for the info! Really appreciating the resource that WUS has been


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

mkildare said:


> OK - I'll try!
> 
> So let' say that you are in the '10 - Manually Correcting the Reference Position mode', and you have set the date to 1 and are STILL IN THE DATE SET MODE. If you now slowly turn the crown backwards or forwards, one click at a time it will look like nothing is happening, but if you keep turning and turning, you will see that the date actually IS moving, but in extremely small (almost invisible) increments. From memory, it would take around 10 crown clicks to realise that there has actually been any movement at all! You can then do the same with the day.
> 
> Just be careful, because adjusting the day and date alignment on this watch is an absolute tweaker's paradise, and can be addictive! Also remember that if it perfect on 'SUN 1', that doesn't mean that it will be absolutely perfect on, say, WED 22 due to possible manufacturing tolerances in the wheel mech.



bit of a necroposting, but just wanted to say thank you for bringing this into our attention. i got this watch and was a bit annoyed by the misalignment of the day (the date seems to be set evenly). i haven't tried adjusting just yet but i was wondering if you or anyone knows if after i got into the reference position mode and adjusted the wheel, would the watch set the time back automatically where it was before i activated the refernce position mode? as far i understand it should, and reference position is used exactly for this kind of adjustments - all hands should point at 12, date is set to 1 etc...

i am not syncing this watch via JJY. after i got it from japan just moved hour hand as if i were travelling.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

replying to my own post above, it worked wonders. adjusted the position of the wheel and after exiting reference mode the time adjusted itself.


----------



## wongthian2

Got his model a few weeks ago and think it is indeed versatile keeper. No more Seikos needed haha!
by guitar by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------

